# Shabbington Steam Rally



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

As this rally is now showing full could you all please confirm you will be attending just in case anyone else wants to come.

If you can not confirm yourself then please post on here and I will do it for you


Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Put me down as first reserve please Jac! :surprise:


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

Can I be confirmed, please. 

Paul


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Jac, Please confirm us. Ray


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

Please confirm us.

Alan


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Us as well, please, Jacquie.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Put me down as first reserve please Jac! :surprise:


Place available Mike put yourself on it as I'm o iPad and it won't let me add you

Jac


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Paul Ray Alan Norman all confirmed thanks 



Jac


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

Hi jac
please can you confirm me too. Cant find the confirmation email.
thanks jennie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

jennie said:


> Hi jac
> please can you confirm me too. Cant find the confirmation email.
> thanks jennie


Confirmed now Jeanette thanks

Jac


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Place available Mike put yourself on it as I'm o iPad and it won't let me add you
> 
> Jac


ta! have registered and confirmed by e-amil


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Jac
Can you let us know if you have a cancellation please as we haven't booked, oops.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

JohnandChristine said:


> Hi Jac
> Can you let us know if you have a cancellation please as we haven't booked, oops.


Place available John please add yourself to the list quick

Jac


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi this is the first time I have seen thread of this rally what are the dates 
Please 
John and angela


----------



## macd (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi Jackie can you confirm Wendy and me thanks , macd


----------



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

hi jac , can you put me down for shabbington if a place becomes available Thanks Kenny


----------



## alfredthegreat (Dec 12, 2005)

please confirm me


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Sorry still can't find anything about the rally is it a secret rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Right I have now upped the number to 30 vans so there are now 5 places available

John all the details are in the same place as all the other rally's home page under rallies 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

JohnandChristine and KENNYJAY now added to the rally so only 3 places left now



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Jmdarr said:


> Sorry still can't find anything about the rally is it a secret rally


Details here John http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=690

Jacquie


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks Jacqui.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

and there is a new "banner" at the top of the MHF pages - click on it and it takes you to the rally front page


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi have booked provisionally but don't want to confirm as I don't know if the rally is full or not who do I phone for a ticket or do I pay when I get on site 
Baffled from Enfield 

John d


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Jmdarr said:


> Hi have booked provisionally but don't want to confirm as I don't know if the rally is full or not who do I phone for a ticket or do I pay when I get on site
> Baffled from Enfield
> 
> John d


Hi John

Yes you are on the rally list and no we still have 2 places left as I upped the number to 30 vans.

Payment is to the rally marshal on arrival which will probably be me as Clive will be working there.

Can you confirm yourself or do you want me to do it for you?

Jacquie


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi Jacquie 
Thank you for prompt reply can you confirm for us please we went last year and had a great time 

John and Angela


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Jmdarr said:


> Hi Jacquie
> Thank you for prompt reply can you confirm for us please we went last year and had a great time
> 
> John and Angela


All confirmed look forward to seeing you both there

Jacquie


----------



## whiskyman (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Jacquie
I have put us on the list, could you confirm for us please, looking forward to seeing you all there.

Cheers
Colin & Lyn


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

whiskyman said:


> Hi Jacquie
> I have put us on the list, could you confirm for us please, looking forward to seeing you all there.
> 
> Cheers
> Colin & Lyn


Ok all confirmed Colin look forward to seeing you there

Jacquie


----------



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

*shabbington*

Hi Jac ,
can you take us of the list please as all the family are coming to ilfracombe that week end . lol Kenny


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

KENNYJAY said:


> Hi Jac ,
> can you take us of the list please as all the family are coming to ilfracombe that week end . lol Kenny


Sorry we won't see you both at Shabbington but hope you have a lovely weekend with your family. I've taken you off the list.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

:Shame! June's been practising her top 'C's' too. :wink2:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

sorry, but I'm going to have to cry off, nothing to do with KennyJay cancelling (!), have family visiting and I can't escape!!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> sorry, but I'm going to have to cry off, nothing to do with KennyJay cancelling (!), have family visiting and I can't escape!!!


What a pity Mike can't you bring them with you I can lend you a tent:grin2:

Jac


----------



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Jacqie. can you please confirm me


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

SGMGB said:


> Hi Jacqie. can you please confirm me


You are confirmed Graham:smile2:

Jac


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Please keep looking in to check that we will still be at Shabbington just in case the weather
plays up and we have to cancel it forecast is not looking brilliant at the moment but fingers
crossed that we can carry on.

If any of you have anything you want to sell please bring it and place outside your van.

Nothing is organised for the weekend its just a free and easy do your own thing but if anyone
would like to organise a bbq please feel free to do so weather permitting.

You can arrive on the Thursday after 11pm but you might be roped in to help Clive out with
his work there if you do.

If any of you are not attending could you please let me know by Tuesday either on here or by text
on 0797 026 5683

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> You can arrive on the Thursday after 11pm but you might be roped in to help Clive out with
> his work there if you do.


You staying up late Thursday then Jac? :wink2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> Hi All
> 
> Please keep looking in to check that we will still be at Shabbington just in case the weather
> 
> ...


Clarification please. We're on a C&CC site and don't want to booknan extra night if we can arrive on Thursday AM.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Guys meant 11am doing to many things at once again lol ive altered it now


Jac


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Report from Shabbington via Clive, the ground is fine at the moment and the sun is out



Jac


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

sorry we can't make it. But too many things going on! Best wishes to everybody:kiss:


Have a great weekend, looks like the weather is going to be OK


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Sorry we can't make it family emergency now in possession of two grand children for a couple of days as mum is ill 
John and angel 
Who said life gets easier as you get older 
Boys bathed and stories read peace has returned to the household until the sun comes up.


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

We'll be arriving early Saturday ,Jacqui.
See you then.


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Just noticed the weight limit on the road there.

Can anyone advise the best alternative plse ?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

JohnandChristine said:


> Just noticed the weight limit on the road there.
> 
> Can anyone advise the best alternative plse ?


Come off M40 at junction 8 follow the A418 till you see the Fox Inn on your left turn left there, it's a narrow road. Should bring you into Shabbington

Jacquie


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks J
See you tomorrow .


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Thank you very much Jac, John and Clive for organising another wonderful weekend at Shabbington Steam Rally. The sun was with us as well! Nice to see everyone again and make new friends too.

Thank you again.

Best wishes 

Andrea & Bob


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

And a other big thank you from June and John. Great weekend and weather was pretty good too. Never seen so many old tractors in one place. Thought the horses were magnificent and well behaved. Managed to keep Pippa away from her normal horse dung baths as well,
Look forward to a repeat next year.!


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Jacquie, John and Clive for another great rally at Shabbington.

Good weather as well as the usual good show.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Big thanks to Jacquie, John and Clive for another great rally. 

It just gets better.


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks to Clive, Jacquie and John for organising and running the rally, to others for their company and above all those who packed away our awning and saved us from a struggle. Friends are priceless. Thank you.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Jacquie, John and Clive for a super weekend. The weather , the company and the show were just perfect.

Mike & Mal


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

Many thanks to Clive, jack and John for a great weekend.

Alan & Sue


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks to you all for coming to Shabbigton, hopefully same time same place next year but it will be a bit different as it will be in the form of a meet not a rally as such basically more or less the same though:grin2:


Jac John & Clive


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Sorry its late, just got home,
Thanks for a superb weekend. We really enjoyed it.
Everyone was so friendly and welcoming  
We shall be back next year.


----------

